# Two story loft



## cire345 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi all
does any one on here have a two story loft. Im planing to add a second story to
mine but wanted to see if any one has on to see what the pluses and minuses are.
thanks up ahead


----------



## cire345 (Jan 5, 2014)

awesome i guess ill be the first. if every thing goes good ill have a two story loft this year


----------



## rayforgreys (Jan 13, 2015)

I had a two story loft for many years. My biggest concern looking back was partially due to where I lived and the typical weather (Michigan). Remember everything you will need in the upper story. Food ,water , and all the other necessary supplies. Think carrying ten pigeons in a basket up a flight of exterior [email protected]! in the winter. All things considered depending on your situation it is certainly doable. If I had to do it again and had the space I would expand out rather than up. Good luck.


----------



## cire345 (Jan 5, 2014)

You just gave me a idea water and feed won't be a problem for me the stairs/ladder will be in the loft but you are right about the basket that's when the idea came I'm going to build a little elevator, put the birds in the little elevator close it and let them down thanks for the idea


----------



## rayforgreys (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah I used to race out of that loft and let me tell you...fifteen, twenty birds in a basket and up and down those stairs uugggh. Sounds like you need a dumb waiter lol. Good luck.


----------



## cire345 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks I'll post pictures of it when I start


----------



## rayforgreys (Jan 13, 2015)

yes please do. Mine was 12 x 20 two story and I moved it on a flat bed trailer 5 miles across town in February. Another time another story.


----------



## cire345 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ya my first story is 12x12 the second strory is going to be 8x8. It must have been fun moving it lol.


----------

